

The Scariest Jobs Chart Ever Isn't Scary Enough - mattjaynes
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2013/02/15/172116698/the-scariest-job-chart-ever-isnt-scary-enough

======
JoeAltmaier
Its tempting to doubt this chart because, after all, the original is based on
percentages and that accounts for relative population through the decades.

But, I think (and it isn't entirely clear) that the op is claiming that since
population changes During The Recession, the chart percentages need to be
corrected throughout the period of the recession. Since population is growing,
recovery compared to the original population is actually worse when compared
to the growing population. Sort of like compound interest.

Any statisticians around that can make this clearer?

------
digitalengineer
Where did all the "green shoots" go?

